# Middle Earth d20 Conversion



## The Lost Muse (Oct 22, 2005)

After much searching I've concluded that I cannot find the Middle Earth d20 Conversion that used to be around here - could someone please provide a link?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 22, 2005)

Timmundo said:
			
		

> After much searching I've concluded that I cannot find the Middle Earth d20 Conversion that used to be around here - could someone please provide a link?




It was gotten rid of when the boards moved a while back.  Some folks involved may still have their notes, but the site is no more.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 22, 2005)

Here was my contribution to that now defunct site:

THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING

This is a conversion of the characters of the Lord of the Rings into D&D stats, using the assumption that since Middle Earth is a relatively low-magic world, the best way to simulate it is with low-level characters.

1.  RACES

Hobbits: As D&D Halflings (except with big, hairy feet)

Dwarves: As D&D Dwarves

Elves:

  Noldor: As Grey elves, with half-celestial temple

  Sindar: As High elves, with half-celestial template

  Wood elves: As D&D elves

Men:

  Rohrrim/Gondorian: As D&D humans

  Numenoreans: As D&D half-elves, with the extra feat and skills of a human

Gnomes: non-existent

Half-orcs: as NPCs only (Saurman’s Uruk-hai)

2.  THE FELLOWSHIP

These stats represent the Fellowship at approximately their departure from Rivendell.

Gandalf the Grey: Male Human Wizard 8; CR 8; Medium Humanoid (Human); HD 8d4+8; hp 33; Init +5; Spd 30 ft.; AC 11; Atk +5 melee (1d6+1, quarterstaff +1), +5 melee (1d8+2, longsword +2); AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +8; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 20, Wis 15, Cha 16; Height 5' 11", weight 155#

Skills and Feats: Craft (Alchemy) +11, Concentration +10, Heal +3, Intimidate +4, Intuit Direction +4, Knowledge (arcana) +16, Knowledge (nature) +12, Knowledge (Middle Earth) +16, Scry +16, Spellcraft +16; Combat Casting, Improved Initiative, Leadership, Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword), Spell Mastery (daylight, pyrotechnics, knock, comprehend languages)

Spells per day: 4/6/4/4/3

Spells prepared: 0- light, mage hand, dancing lights x2; 1- alarm, charm person, expeditious retreat, feather fall, message, comprehend languages; 2- pyrotechnics, knock, arcane lock, daylight; 3- dispel magic, protection from elements, suggestion, tongues; 4- detect scrying, minor creation, shout

Possessions: Gandalf’s staff, Glamdring (see below)


Aragorn: Male Numernorean Ranger 6; CR 6; Medium Humanoid (Numenorean); HD 6d10+6; hp 52; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; AC 15; Atk +12/+7 melee (1d8+6, longsword +3), +7/+2 ranged (1d6, shortbow); AL LG; SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +4; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 18; Height 6', weight 180#
Skills and Feats: Animal Empathy +7, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +6, Heal +13, Hide +6, Intuit Direction +6, Knowledge (nature) +6, Move Silently +6, Ride +8, Search +4, Spot +7, Wilderness Lore +11; Combat Reflexes, Leadership, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Heal), Track, Favored Enemy (Goblinoids +2, Undead +1)

Spells per day: 2/0

Spells prepared: 1- Pass without trace, alarm

Possessions: masterwork chain shirt, Anduril (see below), Shortbow & 20 arrows, Elfstone


Legolas: Male Elf (Wood) Fighter 4; CR 4; Medium Humanoid (Elf); HD 4d10; hp 31; Init +4; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16; Atk +8 melee (1d4+1, dagger), +9 ranged (1d8+1, masterwork mighty composite longbow (12 str)); AL CG; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 19, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10; Height 5', weight 100# 

Skills and Feats: Balance +7, Climb +3, Hide +5, Jump +4, Move Silently +5, Ride +9, Swim +3, Tumble +5, Wilderness Lore +3; Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Finesse (Dagger)

Possessions: Leather Armor, Mighty Composite Longbow +1, Dagger


Gimli: Male Dwarf (Hill) Fighter 4; CR 4; Medium Humanoid (Dwarf); HD 4d10+8; hp 41; Init +0; Spd 15 ft.; AC 15; Atk +9 melee (1d8+4, masterwork battleaxe); AL LG; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 9; Height 4' 5", weight 140#

Skills and Feats: Climb +2, Craft (stonework) • +5, Jump +3, Profession (smith) +1; Endurance, Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Weapon Focus (Battleaxe)

Possessions: Masterwork chainmail; masterwork battleaxe


Boromir: Male Human Fighter 4; CR 4; Medium Humanoid (Human); HD 4d10+4; hp 38; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16; Atk +8 melee (1d8+3, longsword); AL LN; SV Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +0; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13; Height 5' 10", weight 180#

Skills and Feats: Climb +5, Diplomacy +2, Intimidate +2, Jump +7, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +1, Ride +8; Great Fortitude, Power Attack, Cleave, Quick Draw, Toughness, Weapon Focus (Longsword)

Possessions: Masterwork Studded Leather Armor, masterwork shield, longsword, horn of Gondor


Frodo Baggins: Male Hobbit Fighter/Aristocrat 1/1; CR 2; Small Humanoid (Halfling); HD 1d10+1d8+6; hp 27; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 18; Atk +3 melee (1d6+1, short sword +1); AL LG; SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +6; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12; Height 3' 6", weight 40#

Skills and Feats: Appraise +4, Climb +2, Diplomacy +5, Hide +6, Knowledge (The Shire) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +4, Perform +5, Ride +5, Spot +3, Swim +1, Wilderness Lore +2; Iron Will, Toughness

Possessions: Sting (see below), +1 mithral shirt


Samwise Gamgee: Male Hobbit Fighter/Commoner 1/1; CR 2; Small Humanoid (Halfling); HD 1d10+1d4+4; hp 16; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 14; Atk +4 melee (1d6+2, short sword +1); AL LG; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 10; Height 3' 4", weight 45#

Skills and Feats: Climb +4, Knowledge (Herb Lore) +1, Profession (Gardener) +5, Ride +3, Use Rope +4; Dodge, Great Fortitude

Possessions: Barrowblade, padded shirt


Meriadoc Brandybuck: Male Hobbit Rogue/Aristocrat 1/1; CR 2; Small Humanoid (Halfling); HD 1d8+1d6+2; hp 16; Init +3; Spd 20 ft.; AC 15; Atk +3 melee (1d6+2, short sword +1); AL LG; SV Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 12; Height 4', weight 55#

Skills and Feats: Appraise +2, Diplomacy +6, Hide +9, Intuit Direction +1, Knowledge (The Shire) +2, Listen +3, Perform +4, Ride +5, Tumble +5, Wilderness Lore +2; Endurance

Possessions: Barrowblade, padded shirt


Peregrin Took: Male Hobbit Fighter/Aristocrat 1/1; CR 2; Small Humanoid (Halfling); HD 1d10+1d8+2; hp 20; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 14; Atk +4 melee (1d6+2, short sword +1); AL LG; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 10; Height 4', weight 60#

Skills and Feats: Diplomacy +1, Handle Animal +2, Hide +7, Knowledge (The Shire) +2, Listen +2, Move Silently +5, Perform +1, Ride +4, Spot +1, Wilderness Lore +2; Dodge, Toughness

Possessions: Barrowblade, padded shirt


Post Campaign, I would put the Fellowship at the following levels:

Gandalf: Wiz 11

Aragorn: Rgr 9 (+cloak of Lothlorien, Palantir of Orthanc)

Boromir: deceased Ftr 6

Legolas: Ftr 7 (+ cloak of Lothlorien)

Gimli: Ftr 7 (+cloak of Lothlorien)

Frodo: Ari1/Ftr4 (+cloak of Lothlorien, phial of Galadriel)

Sam: Com1/Ftr4 (+cloak of Lothlorien, rope of Lothlorien)

Merry: Ari1/Rog2/Ftr2 (+Cloak of Lothlorien, masterwork studded leather, masterwork small steel shield, horn of Rohan)

Pippin: Ari1/Ftr4 (+Cloak of Lothlorien, masterwork chainmail, masterwork small steel shield)


3.  OTHER ALLIES

	Bilbo: LG hobbit Ari 2/Rogue 4 (w/ ranks in Perform: poetry and ballad)

	Elrond: As Numenorean; NG Cleric 9

	Glorfindel: LG Noldor Paladin 9

	Galadriel: NG Noldor Sorcerer 11

	Theoden: LN Human Fighter 6

	Eomer: LG Human Fighter 5

	Prince Imrahil of Dol Amroth: LG Human Paladin 5

	Faramir: NG Human Ranger 6


4.  ENEMIES

Orcs: As D&D goblins

Orcs (Uruks of Mordor): As D&D hobgoblins

Orcs (Uruk-Hai): As D&D half-orcs

Trolls: As D&D Ogre, but Fort Save DC 15 each round in sunlight or turn to stone

Shelob: Half-fiendish huge spider, advanced to 8 HD

	Smaug: Adult red dragon

	Balrog:  Large fiendish fire elemental Sor 4 

	Sauron: CE fiendish ghost Human Sorcerer 13

	Ringwraiths: As D&D Wraiths


5.  MAGIC ITEMS


Sting: +1 keen shortsword

Mithral Shirt: +1 moderate fortification chain shirt

Phial of Galadriel: casts light 3/day, daylight 1/day on command

Glamdring, Orcrist: +2 orc-bane longswords

Anduril: +3 flaming longsword

Elfstone: Gives effective +2 to Charisma-based checks when edaling with good-aligned creatures

Gandalf’s staff: +1 quarterstaff, casts light on command, 3/day

Palantir: as crystal ball; Numenorean may use as a rogue with class-level ranks in Use Magic Device

Barrowblade: +1 short-sword

Black Arrow: +2 dragon-bane arrow

Cloak of Lothlorien: As cloak of elvenkind

Rings of Power:  cursed ring of ethereal jaunt; provides Listen +4 and Spot +4; make Will save once per decade or lose 1 point of Con, reduction to 0 Con and character becomes a ringwraith under the control of the maker of the ring.

Elven Ring: As ring of elemental command (air, water, or fire)

The One Ring: as Ring of Power, bearer can command ringwraiths with a charisma check of DC 15

Rope of Lothlorien: as rope of climbing

Horn of Rohan/Gondor: The sound of this horn carries for up to 1 league.  When sounded, all allies within 100’ receive a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and saves.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 22, 2005)

My quick search found four threads in the Conversions forum. Here's the oldest one:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=232


----------

